# Bella Starts her Flyball Training



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I understand your frustration. Mia gets bored very very quickly. The team gets a kick out of me running around like crazy trying to keep things fun for her. We usually only get 3-4 reps in before she's done. 

Anyone who doesn't believe their dog can run flyball. Send them down this way. Kodi will prove them wrong! It may just take some time. He goes 2 steps forward and 3 steps back sometimes. But for now he's finally doing it!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

we never do more then 5 reps. ever (OK if someone crashes w'ell do something short easy to build confidence back up) bella could do zilllions of recalls now though she loves those *L*


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

That's Mia's favorite part too!! The box... not as much fun!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

She was so fast I couldn't take time to see how pretty she is!


----------

